# mexico 2009 pics



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

more to come


----------



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics nuts!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Looks like Tiralejo surf rods there. Awesome work! I can't wait to go one day.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

AWSOME!
Ive allways wanted to catch a roosterfish.... Great pics! Cant wait to see more.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome


----------



## sandspikes1 (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice going! Makes me green with envy.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

sandspikes1 said:


> Nice going! Makes me green with envy.


Me too! Looks like a lot of fun!!!


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Great pictures - seems like it's a great trip for you guys. BTW, where about in Mexico?. We were in Cancun around mid-August, we walked the beach for miles every morning near our resort, and saw absolutely no one fishing.

Great looking fish too!


----------



## snook hunter (Dec 7, 2008)

Incredible!!!!!! I hope to make the trip soon with the group! Thanks for the post


----------



## mahislayer050 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sweet pics.... who makes that red/white jig.... is that one of the slow sinking jigs? im looking into heading down there myself


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

Freaking awesome! Cant wait to get down there.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Great pics!


----------

